# HDR Bride and Groom.



## Kanikula (Sep 15, 2007)

These photos were not taken by me, but i did edit them upon request. Im pleased with the outcome but im open to suggestions 

Just to add iv no longer got the originals for comparrison 

This one i added the sky as the original was a very blown out overcast sky and did nothing for the final immage.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Holy cow!  HDR is so neat!  I like them!


----------



## Cero21 (Sep 15, 2007)

How do you do an HDR of people in motion?  Don't you have to take multiple exposures?


----------



## Kanikula (Sep 15, 2007)

Cero21 said:


> How do you do an HDR of people in motion? Don't you have to take multiple exposures?


 
They were worked form the original RAW file which allowed me to change the exposures to waht i needed


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe you should tone it down a little, the skin tones in the first one makes them look dirty and the second one the wrinkles around her eyes are scary enhanced, also the roses are waaaay ove saturated.  Nice job, these look pretty neat for the most part... just maybe overdone.


----------



## Kanikula (Sep 15, 2007)

Nein-reis said:


> Maybe you should tone it down a little, the skin tones in the first one makes them look dirty and the second one the wrinkles around her eyes are scary enhanced, also the roses are waaaay ove saturated. Nice job, these look pretty neat for the most part... just maybe overdone.


 
Cheers for advice NR :thumbup: How would you suggest taking the wrinkles out???


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 15, 2007)

They're too cold and uninviting. The skin tones are blue, only dead people are blue, i'm sure your clients were full of life. The HDR also makes them look harsh and over contrasty. 

Since you say ok to edit, i went ahed and took these through my workflow. Opened them up in lightroom and CS2, did color correction to my satisfaction, warmed them up, darkened the background for separation, added a gaussian blur to lower contrast, and did a little dodging burning.

I don't really like the firsto ne because the background is  distracting, but the client might like that, i dunno.


----------



## Kanikula (Sep 15, 2007)

Ooh nice work Sw!tch

There is not much i can do about the background on the first as it was not taken by me and its also one of the brides favs  But thanks for the edits and the process you went through i havnt been doing HDR for long!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 15, 2007)

it just makes them look more natural.

ehh, yeah and my edits are dark.


----------



## Kanikula (Sep 15, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> it just makes them look more natural.
> 
> ehh, yeah and my edits are dark.


 

Can i ask exactly how you changed the skin tones???


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 15, 2007)

I think the second of the two shots does not really 
give a good starting point for a wedding HDR.

I do not think, HDR is really charming to their skins, no matter how well it is done.


----------



## Kanikula (Sep 15, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I think the second of the two shots does not really
> give a good starting point for a wedding HDR.
> 
> I do not think, HDR is really charming to their skins, no matter how well it is done.


 
It certainly doesnt work very well for the 2nd shot although i will keep working on it for her. 

Iv done some more editing on the 1st and its come out much better i think..


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 15, 2007)

much more natural ... if you can speak of natural in HDR 

on the second one, it is mainly his face / skin and her hair on her arms which come out not too charming.


----------



## Kanikula (Sep 15, 2007)

LOL Thanks Alex

And heres the 2nd shot...


----------



## The Phototron (Sep 15, 2007)

The edit of the first one is perfect now (well as perfect as can be in my opinion)! 

But the second one still needs work. Especially her face.


----------



## Kanikula (Sep 15, 2007)

OK last one.. take in mind she is freckally!!


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 15, 2007)

Why do these remind me of Norman Rockwell piantings, LOL! 

So, you took only one photo, and then you made a couple of copies, adjusting the exposure of each and then put them together into an HDR? How many images did you use, and how different were your exposures for each? This is INCREDIBLY interesting to me!


----------



## Universal Polymath (Sep 15, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> This is INCREDIBLY interesting to me!



Ditto.  I've never seen anything like this before, and I would love to learn a bit more.  Anybody care to briefly walk me through the process?


----------



## Anita (Sep 15, 2007)

This is really cool and I've seen some amazing things on buildings and landscapes. I'm just not sure if I like it on people??


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll do this process from time to time on a wedding photo, but I only do it on there clothes or the back ground.  But I only do a tad if any at all to skin.  I'll see what I can dig up... a little goes a long way.  If you do it to the clothing only it adds a real nice effect my clients go nuts over, I'll see if I can dig up an example for you.

*EDIT*

Here you go, the best example I have on my laptop.  Its not super done, but it gives you an idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 16, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> So, you took only one photo, and then you made a couple of copies, adjusting the exposure of each and then put them together into an HDR? How many images did you use, and how different were your exposures for each? This is INCREDIBLY interesting to me!



It's easy, althought echnically not HDR.  In RAW format make 3 copies, then drag the bar all the way down to dark in the first one all the way bright on the second one and keep the middle at 0.  Then use photomatix or your HDR program of choice to follow the original steps of any HDR.  You will need to manually put in the exposure settings since the program wont read them right.  :thumbup:


----------



## Kanikula (Sep 16, 2007)

NR, the effect works very well! I can see why clients like it!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 16, 2007)

Kanikula said:


> OK last one.. take in mind she is freckally!!


That's alot better than my edit. I like that alot.


----------



## Kanikula (Sep 16, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> That's alot better than my edit. I like that alot.


 
:thumbup: Cheers Sw1tch! - i think im fed up of looking at them now!! I was working on them all bloody day!!


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool, very Dracon.


----------



## S2K1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nein-reis said:


> I'll do this process from time to time on a wedding photo, but I only do it on there clothes or the back ground.  But I only do a tad if any at all to skin.  I'll see what I can dig up... a little goes a long way.  If you do it to the clothing only it adds a real nice effect my clients go nuts over, I'll see if I can dig up an example for you.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Here you go, the best example I have on my laptop.  Its not super done, but it gives you an idea of what I'm talking about.



Off-topic: It's a small world, I know the guy in that picture, helps that we live about 45 minutes away from each other, but still.

On-Topic: I think the HDR thing can be over used and skin is a place is should be seldom used. The skin the bride has(dark freckles) I think should not be used with an HDR, but the concept is neat. I think I'd stick to clothing and backgrounds.


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 17, 2007)

S2K1 said:


> Off-topic: It's a small world, I know the guy in that picture, helps that we live about 45 minutes away from each other, but still.



It sure is a small world, what are the chances?   What are the chances I would even choose that photo?  What part of Utah are you from?


----------

